# Dynamat in Gen2: Worth it?



## Handies (Jul 2, 2019)

Doors and floor would drop noise quite a bit.


----------



## OpenSource300 (Mar 17, 2017)

Will help with speakers. Adding under coating to the wheel wells does a whole lot as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

